# ZAMA carb RB-K75



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the base settings for the Idle Mixture Adj. Screw and the High speed Mixture screw? This a barrel type carb.

Thank You


----------



## crash2881 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Settings*

Turn both screws clockwise all the way in. Not too much pressure as you don't want to overtighten. Now back both out two full turns. That is sufficient to start the engine. One engine is running make fine adjustments.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

bob1190 said:


> Does anyone know the base settings for the Idle Mixture Adj. Screw and the High speed Mixture screw? This a barrel type carb.
> 
> Thank You


You can go to zamacarb.com and get a lot of technical info on their carbs, below is a link for disassembly and service for the RB carbs. Have a good one. Geo

http://zamacarb.com/page/disassembly_servicing_2


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RB-K75 carburetors are factory set and adjustment screws are not accessible. If this is a replacement carb. then the load screw can be adjusted, it's already set for starting from the factory.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have it running good. Someone played with idle mixture screw (a No NO), but it's running OK. I told Landscaper to tell his guys to leave things alone. Lots of luck. I have no idea how they knew where it was and how to access it.


----------

